
Ask HN: Mojave, anything developers should know about before upgrading? - drcongo
From what I&#x27;ve seen around the web, this upgrade seems less problematic than previous years, but has anyone spotted any gotchas that other developers could do with knowing about before upgrading?
======
blacksmith_tb
Very brave - I tend to wait until at least the first point release (so,
10.14.1) or later before taking the plunge. I'd run brew doctor afterwards for
sure...

------
ricardbejarano
VirualBox does not work:
[https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/17805](https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/17805)

tl;dr: Mojave blocks the VBoxDrv.kext <5.3 kernel extension from loading
because "it will panic the machine if allowed to load", and it's up to Oracle
to patch on version >=5.3 (current latest is 5.2.18)

Systems that depend on VirtualBox such as Vagrant don't work either.

Some guy has posted a workaround but it involves disabling the SIP, proceed at
your own risk:
[https://silvae86.github.io/sysadmin/mojave/beta/vagrant/virt...](https://silvae86.github.io/sysadmin/mojave/beta/vagrant/virtualbox/osx/macos/2018/07/10/running-
vagrant-and-virtualbox-in-mojave-public-beta.html)

------
caspervonb
Downloading it so.. I hope not but Apple updates tend to cause problems rather
than solving them, also upgrading Fedora at the same time which may turn out
to be dumb, fingers crossed.

~~~
caspervonb
Dark mode is overrated, looks bad compared to what's available on GNOME but
nothing blew up so far.

~~~
kizomanizo
We (The republic of Hipsters) declare everything dark mode as our default
settings.

------
kevinherron
I upgraded last night and almost can't tell the difference, which I guess is a
good thing.

Had to reinstall Xcode command line tools after the upgrade finished.

------
nodesocket
So far no issues for me upgrading. Just missing dark mode for Chrome.

I did run `brew doctor && brew prune`

------
nil_pointer
Your fonts will look like shit if you use an external display. Luckily there's
a workaround:

defaults -currentHost write -globalDomain AppleFontSmoothing -int 3

defaults write -g CGFontRenderingFontSmoothingDisabled -bool false

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you for this! My Thunderbolt displays looked like garbage this morning,
and I suddenly regretted upgrading to Mojave until I found this.

------
chmaynard
No gotchas, but I recommend that you do a full backup before upgrading.

------
dfischer
Works great for me. I’m pretty surprised.

